# SOooo Sad



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Look at these beauties...so sad

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12347455


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness they're in rescue.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Nov 14 2008, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670308


> Thank goodness they're in rescue.[/B]



Off the topic a little bit but your baby looks gorgeous in this pic :brownbag:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank you, that is so sweet of you to say. He is my baby doll and I love him to death.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh they are sooooo sweet! When we got Ruby our breeder had a little boy who's momma had chewed his foot off while cleaning him after birth - I think it's kind of common. They are just adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

it is sad :huh: thank God they are in a rescue ..


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't see the picture..


----------

